# German Red Peacock or a Ruby Red?



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

How can you tell the difference between a German Red Peacock and a Ruby Red?

Here is a picture of my guy, which do you think he is?


----------



## crime (Mar 22, 2008)

I would have to guess ruby red. German reds have more over all red color as to ruby reds which have less red (filled with blue specks). I also have a ruby red, but it's red does not compare to yours. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe the difference between a Ruby Red and a German Red is that the Ruby Red has less of a blue face where as the German Red has a solid blue face without any red on the forhead or face.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

There is no difference.

Although the theory is that the Ruby Red (Rubescens or Rubin) was supposedly line bred from the Maleri Island race of _Aulonocara _sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri" and the German Red was supposedly line-bred from the Chipoka race of _Aulonocara _sp. ''Stuartgranti Maleri", the theory has never actually been proven.

With the amount of confusion between the two variants, and the fact that the line bred specimens have no real distinguishable difference (amount of blue in the face or otherwise) it's best to consider them a _breed _of peacock and call them pretty much whatever you want. I simply choose the term "Red Peacock" since, as it's a specimen that doesn't occur naturally, it has no scientific name, so any trade name is suitable.


----------

